

List of startups? - yogeshn

Is there a website or some kind of resource for list of startups? I've googled and stuff but can't seem to find one. Any help?
======
jpdelatorre
<http://www.crunchbase.com/> would be a good starting point

~~~
profitbaron
CrunchBase is probably your best starting point but you could also check out
<http://www.killerstartups.com>

------
awin
<http://startuply.com> has a list of startups as well

------
creativeone
ziipa.com

